# Ontario/Niagara River Ride



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Next week, I'm riding from Buffalo into Ontario via the Peace Bridge. I have a couple routes mapped out. One is to Crystal Beach and back. The other is to Niagara Falls and back into the States via the Rainbow Bridge. I've never ridden in Canada before. Are there better/more scenic routes to take?


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I have seen park with a bike path north of rainbow bridge near the whirlpool that is popular. It goes along the river and I'm told you can go all the way to Niagara on the lake on it. It generally follows the Niagara parkway. I have never actually biked it but I go fishing there a lot and see lots of people on that path.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh nice. I haven't seen that on any of the maps but I definately have to check it out.
The original plan was to just follow the river, but now I seem to be piecing together a string of bike trails. I think there is one in Grimsby too that we might try out.


----------



## ronbay (Sep 22, 2011)

Niagara on the Lake to Grimsby is part of The Waterfront Trail. The trail runs along Lake Ontario from Niagara on the Lake East to Quebec border passing through Toronto. FYI its 700km or 450 mi give or take. I would have sent you the link but site won't allow me to. New post. Enjoys your ride!!!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

There is a Niagara Cycling map available through the link at the bottom. This area is well serviced by paved bicycle trails that are almost dead flat, as long as you don't do down the escarpment in Queensville, and you are not going that far anyway.

From the Peace Bridge the trail to Niagara Falls follows the river the whole way. The trail heading towards Crystal Beach is a bit more complicated to pick up and really starts just East of the historic fort in Fort Erie. It's a very quiet, scenic and well maintained bike path.

I ride this area about once per year and like to use Nigh Road. All of the secondary roads are safe and lightly travelled. You will enjoy the cycling.

Cycling Maps in Niagara


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the info! That Niagara Cycling map is exactly what I needed. I'm really excited about this one. I think this will end up on the list of rides we do every year.

Can you guys recommend any stops along the way? We just cruise on these rides so we are never opposed to stopping if someplace has good food/views.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't live in that area. My in-laws are in Welland and when my kids were small we visited more often and I rode all these roads. 

Towards the Falls the Parkway is distinctly non-commercial and I know of no restaurants until you hit Chippawa. Of course Niagara Falls is full of wonder, glitz and places to eat.

Crystal Beach and Fort Erie have Tim Horton's which is where the locals eat.

I don't usually lounge much when I'm riding so that's all I can offer.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

If you're taking the route along the shore of Lake Ontairo towards Grimsby............a great place to stop is Port Dalhousie, which is just west of St. Catharines. Quaint little port town with a few patio restaurants, coffee shops, and benches to sit and relax by the water to watch the boats go by.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Make sure you stop in Niagara-On-The-Lake and have lunch at any of the quaint inns or pubs. My favourite is The Olde Angel lnn, a 200 yr old inn just off of Queen St. It is a beautiful (if a bit touristy) old village and the ride in from the Rainobw Bridge is stunning.


----------



## binorx (Jun 12, 2011)

I would definitely recommend taking the route towards NOTL; beautiful ride. In addition to the many restaurants in town, there are several wineries in the area that are worth checking out. 

If you just want to stop for a quick bite, there is a farmer's market-type store just off the path before you get to the town (Kurtz Orchards).


----------



## briguy32161 (Feb 11, 2005)

...also a very nice pub called The Kilt and Clover. There are also 2 "piers" with lighthouses you can go out to the end of and relax . I love Port Dalhousie"


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

What a ride! We went Saturday. It was wet, windy and cold but such a beautiful view. We were suited up and ready for the weather, so it wasn't that bad.
We rode from Hamburg, NY (about 12 miles south of the Peace Bridge in Buffalo to Fort Erie, to Niagara Falls, ON, across the rainbow bridge, through Toanawanda, NY and back to Hamburg. Once we got to the Clifton Hill area, the weather cleared up and people wearing t-shirts were giving us weird looks.
We ended up eating at The Flying Saucer on Lundys Lane which was a heck of a climb but well worth it for a great cheese burger! I know, not the best riding food, but we're not the healthiest riders  All in all, it was an great adventure. Thanks for all your help! I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm glad that you enjoyed it. Going West from Fort Erie is much quieter


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I'm sure, Chainstay. That ride is definitely on the list. It really didn't get crowded and noisey till we hit the falls. Could be because of the weather.


Here's the route we took.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I finally got the pics together and posted them here...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/border-patrol-pic-heavy-263685.html


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this is on old thread but just wanted to ask if there is an actually path from Niagara falls to Niagara on the lake or are you on the niagara parkway most of the trip? Same goes for Niagar falls to Fort Erie. Path or parkway?

Also if there is a path is it easy to spot? Signs?

Thanks


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

sheepherder said:


> I know this is on old thread but just wanted to ask if there is an actually path from Niagara falls to Niagara on the lake or are you on the niagara parkway most of the trip? Same goes for Niagar falls to Fort Erie. Path or parkway?
> 
> Also if there is a path is it easy to spot? Signs?
> 
> Thanks


It's kind of a mix. If you're coming from the US, the trail along the Niagara River in Canada is partially on the parkway for a mile or so after the Peace Bridge until you hit a service road which runs on the side of the parkway opposite the river. That will take you all the way to Niagara Falls, ON from Fort Erie (and visa versa). You will need to hop off the path a couple times to go through towns and over waterways but you'll see where to pick it back up. It's a beautiful ride! From Niagara Falls, you'll have to stick to the parkway along the river again. There are a couple inland bike paths once you get closer to Niagara on the Lake but I've never gone that way before.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. I'm visiting Niagara Falls ontario this weekend and wanted to bring the bike so I can go for rides in the morning. I will head to fort Erie one of the mornings (35km one way I think), and to niagara on the lake to other (22km one way). I was hoping to stay on a paths if possible. Hopefully the Niagara on the lake route is also mostly path. 

Thanks


----------



## Tju999 (Apr 28, 2013)

The lasted poster is correct about the path stopping around Niagara Falls but as long as you keep on the parkway for about 5km it picks up again on the right side (headed north) and it goes all the way into downtown notl... I live on the parkway in niagara on the lake and ride the parkway almost every dday
Enjoy your ride


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

briguy32161 said:


> ...also a very nice pub called The Kilt and Clover. There are also 2 "piers" with lighthouses you can go out to the end of and relax . I love Port Dalhousie"


Bug tip of the hat to Kilt And Clover. i was just there yesterday. I love Port Dalhousie (pronounced DaLOOzy). Have a blast, that is a beautiful ride.....although I am probably late to the party.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Tju999 said:


> The lasted poster is correct about the path stopping around Niagara Falls but as long as you keep on the parkway for about 5km it picks up again on the right side (headed north) and it goes all the way into downtown notl... *I live on the parkway in niagara on the lake and ride the parkway almost every dday*
> Enjoy your ride


I hate you


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Is the Niagara parkway (falls to Fort Erie) busy with cars in the morning? Headed to Niagara again for the August long weekend. The ride to Fort Erie was so nice last time. It was dead the last time I went but it was Canada Day. Hows the traffic situation during the weekend or maybe Monday morning during the holiday?

Thanks


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

I've done 2 rides from NOTL to Ft. Erie & 1 which was a loop North from Niagara Falls, east towards St Kitts then south paralleling the Welland Canal. Down to the old railbed that runs between Pt. Colborne & Ft. Erie then back north to Niagara Falls.

Took the Bike Train (VIA at the time) from Toronto.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

sheepherder said:


> Is the Niagara parkway (falls to Fort Erie) busy with cars in the morning? Headed to Niagara again for the August long weekend. The ride to Fort Erie was so nice last time. It was dead the last time I went but it was Canada Day. Hows the traffic situation during the weekend or maybe Monday morning during the holiday?
> 
> Thanks


I've ridden it on 3 separate weekends & the bike route is actually a separate trail from the Parkway. Traffic doesn't really affect the cycling.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

In case you don't know, there is a continuous trail all the way from the termination of the Welland canal in St Catharines, to Port Colburne on Lake Erie. Nice condition and no traffic of course.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> In case you don't know, there is a continuous trail all the way from the termination of the Welland canal in St Catharines, to Port Colburne on Lake Erie. Nice condition and no traffic of course.


:thumbsup:

My loop included that "trail". Stayed @ a motel (in Thorold I think) that's beside the locks. Cool watching the ships going thru.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> In case you don't know, there is a continuous trail all the way from the termination of the Welland canal in St Catharines, to Port Colburne on Lake Erie. Nice condition and no traffic of course.


Heading back, maybe this week. I want to check out the canal trail. How long is the path? I'm headed right into niagara falls for the Saturday night but wouldn't mind stopping in st Catherines and doing a nice 50-70km ride during the day. Any suggestions? The path busy on a saturday afternnon?

I was also thinking of doing it Sunday morning but figure since I'm at the falls I can ride to NOTL and back during Sunday morning.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Now that I live in Welland, I ride on the trail less since I know the roads better.

Only issue on the trail is occasional pedestrians (not crowded at all though). A bell is good. Not sure how long except that it's pretty straight. I'd say 2 hrs end to end at a comfortable pace.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

How is car traffic on Niagara Parkway from the falls to Fort Erie? Is it slow on a Sunday?


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

For cyclists there is a separate bikeway so you don't need to be on the road. traffic isn't all that busy. i did my trips using the Bike Train VIA had a few years ago & that was on weekends.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

sheepherder said:


> How is car traffic on Niagara Parkway from the falls to Fort Erie? Is it slow on a Sunday?


The times I've been there traffic has been fairly light. The bike path is okay but likely to be slower with intersections and walkers/runners/ etc.


----------

